# Some more labels



## Green Mountains (Mar 1, 2010)

I've posted one or two of these, but thought I'd put up a few more.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2010)

Those are really nice!


----------



## deboard (Mar 1, 2010)

Great labels, very clever. I've always liked wine labels that had some humor or a clever turn of words.


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice, real nice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW, those are really cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not very artistic on my own but not bad at reworking somebody elses stuff.

The "Best Friends" label was in dedication to our neighbors dogs back at our old house in Maine. The two dogs, Black and Golden Labs used to visit us ALL the time, they were never apart but almost never home either. We'd sit in our hot tub and sip wine and they'd sit on the steps and visit us. We KNEW we had to name a wine after them....one day I stumbled across the image of the two dogs and simply slapped "Best Friends" on it. The wine was only aged a few months when it was time for us to move to Vermont but we gifted a few bottles to his owner and told him the story behind it. He was beside himself, it was like we'd cast them in a movie or something. We urged him to let it age for 9 months or so before he drank them. Wonder how that ever turned out??? haha.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 2, 2010)

i really like the borolo, sirah, pinot and gewurz labels.

favorite being the pinot. 

i have a label i'll drop on here in early spring.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 15, 2010)

Bottled a Chianti recently and just got around to the label. As you can tell from my avatar we've added our boxer Tyson into the game. He does have a good poker face I think.

We added another label to the back that just gives bottling and abv info...it was too much information and text to clutter up the front label.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2010)

Love em as do I love the quaint town you live in!Whats the name of that little breakfast joint where they sell the silver dollar pancakes with the blueberries? I ahvent been to your area in a long time as Im afraid to ski anymore with my bacbut my wife and I always oved that whole area!


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 15, 2010)

Not sure which restaurant that was....I'm guessing The Hatchery?

or perhaps Cafe at Delight? Trappers?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2010)

Cae at Delight sounds familiar but I think it began with a B.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Really cool label


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks runningwolf.

Wade. There's tons of good places to eat here but alas, the season is winding down and these rains are probably making this the last ski weekend. Maybe we can get one more in.

I'm not a skier, too old to learn new tricks. We live here and work in the retail world, taking advantage of the cash cow mountain.

Now the summer months is a little different. Fishing, hiking. Lot's of bears up here which gave me a good/great excuse for a Ruger Alaskan to carry in my pack.


----------



## Noontime (Mar 18, 2010)

Very, very, very, very nice labels!

I like them all, but like the prowling cat best.

Wonderful job


----------



## rawlus (Mar 18, 2010)

great labels GM. you have a nice design sense!. VT is one of our fav places, we were married in mad river valley and make several trips a year to that area. nice state, good people.


----------

